# Memorial Bike Ride for Michelle Mazzei, Sunday, Oct. 23 (Woodside)



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Memorial Bike Ride for Michelle Mazzei

On Sunday morning, October 2nd, a distracted driver drifted out of his
lane on Woodside Road near the entrance to Interstate Highway 280. He
struck and killed cyclist Michelle Mazzei, a 34-year-old teacher,
athlete, and environmentalist.

Join Michelle Mazzei's friends, family, students, and the cycling
community to honor Michelle and her love of cycling, and to raise
awareness of the need for safe bicycling conditions and awareness
among motorists of the presence of cyclists.

A Memorial Ride will take place on a car-free section of Canada Road on
Sunday, Oct 23rd. This beautiful route, which Michelle often included
in her rides, is safe from traffic and accessible to riders of all levels.

Riders will gather at the intersection of Canada Road and Edgewood
Road at 11 a.m. (Hwy 280 to Edgewood Rd., then west on Edgewood to Canada).
>From this gathering location the ride will proceed north on Canada Road
for approximately 1.5 miles to the Pulgas Water Temple, where there
will be a short ceremony. As this ride promotes safe bicycling, be sure
to wear your helmet.

For those arriving by car, carpooling is recommended as parking is
limited.

For those bicycling to the gathering location, rides are being organized
from a few locations. Please arrive by the time indicated. Where known
basic route information is provided in case others want to join along
the route.
- in San Mateo at the downtown Caltrain station at 1st and B St.
on the west side at 9:35 a.m.
Route: from the train station, up 2nd Street to Crystal
Springs, left at Skyline (Sawyer Camp Trailhead), south
on Skyline to 92, left onto 92, down Canada to Edgewood.
- in Menlo Park at Burgess Park on Alma Street at 9:30 a.m.
- in Los Altos at the Bicycle Outfitter bike shop at 8:45 a.m.
Route: from the Outfitter onto Foothill/Junipero Serra to the
Stanford detour to Sand Hill, left on Sand Hill, right on
Whiskey Hill, left on Woodside, right on Canada to Edgewood.

Folks wishing to indulge in another of Michelle's favorite activities
- eating - can head to Edgewood Park & Natural Preserve afterwards for
a do-it-yourself picnic. The entrance to the parking lot is on Edgewood
Road about 1.5 miles east of the Edgewood/280 intersection. There is
trail access to the park from the intersection of Canada and Edgewood.
Please note that Pulgas Water Temple does not allow food on their grounds.

Those interested in a longer ride will gather after the ceremony for
a spin along one of Michelle's favorite routes. Route sheets will be
provided.

Michelle was a fourth-generation San Mateo County native and had taught
4th grade at Oak Knoll School in Menlo Park for 10 years. She had a
passion for the natural world, especially birds, and was pursuing a
certificate in Environmental Education through Environmental Volunteers,
a local nonprofit organization. The Michelle Mazzei Fund for Environmental
Education has been established at Environmental Volunteers to honor her
passion for nature, her career as a teacher, and her deep roots in San
Mateo County. Donations may be sent to Environmental Volunteers, 3921 E.
Bayshore Road, Palo Alto, CA 94303-4326. Donations to the Fund will
also be collected at the ride. See http://evols.org/ and
http://evols.org/donate.htm for more information.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Wow, this really hit home. I"m on that road every weekend and I'm sure I've seen Michelle. Thanks for the post, Johnny.


----------

